# prozac



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

I just got back from the doctor and she prescribed me prozac. Has anyone taken this for IBS? I have IBS-D and one of the possible side effects is diarrhea so I'm kind of apprehensive to take it. Please let me know if anyone has taken it and if you had any side effects, also if it worked! Thanks!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

HI,-I was never on Prozac but my x-girlfriend was..has been on it since she was 22. She's now 35. Its basically done very little for her "IBS" & at best maybe helped her so-called-anxiety-problem a little.When she looks back at why she started taking it...she's the first to say it was one of the BIGGEST mistakes in her life. She's tried to get off it but has had a very difficult time without it!!!!!!There are so MANY things you can do to help deal with anxiety. Being in the Book Biz. I lost track on how many Books deal with this subject!!The list is practically endless! I know you're probably being pressure by your Dr. & you're sick of feeling Lousy, & you just want to feel normal again. But, Please before you jump in. Have you really exhausted all possible options?? Exercising, meditating, major changes in diet, supplements, bio-feedback, yoga, & ? Having "IBS" alone is hard enough to deal with--Creating new pains, problems, addictions,,is probably the LAST thing you need right now. Please give it plenty of thought!!!!!!Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## mary ann jordan (Aug 23, 2003)

I went on 5mg of prozac on July 3rd - after 6 days I got the worst flair up of IBS D I have ever had and am still having problems. It might have just been that I am very sensitive to some meds but I'm not sure. Anyway, I found a good gi doc and I am going to look at alternative ways to control my stress etc.


----------



## mandsu815 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for your replies...has anyone had any good luck with prozac???


----------



## BearNecessities (Aug 9, 2003)

I have been on Prozac for a long time, when I first took it, I had an aweful reaction to it, for I felt suicidal, after so many years, my doctor perscribed it to me, and it is the best thing that has happened to me in my life. The way that Prozac has helped me is with my depression, I don't know that it has or has not helped in IBS in any way. I have both IBS-C and D, I recently had my gallbladder removed because I had a stone and I still get slight symptoms of IBS, but feel alot better. It really depends on the person, I have been on 40 mgs of Prozac for the last 4 years, and it has done wonderful things for me as far as my depression is concerned, but I still have IBS, some of my symptoms of that have improved, because I watch carefully what I eat, exercise-walking,and drink alot of water. Good Luck to you!


----------

